# Pickeld Egg safety question



## smokeydokey (Mar 22, 2012)

Being a good southern girl, Ms. Smokey Dokey has a thing for pickled eggs. So self defense purposes, I am forced to eat them as well, and have developed a taste for them.

I figure if I can cure and smoke bacon, I can surely pickle an egg.

I cruised the site and found many interesting recipes. What I did not find, however, was anything about food safety concerning these little gems. Do I need to add pink salt or other curing aids? If so, how much and in what ratios,  and if not, what is the shelf life of pickled eggs in the refrigerator?

Thanks in advance!

-Smokey Dokey


----------



## eman (Mar 22, 2012)

The vinegar in the pickle protects the eggs . No cure needed. I like mine w/ some pickled beets in them .


----------



## smokeydokey (Mar 22, 2012)

Really! So the acts as some kind of curing agent? even if you add sausage, the vinegar does the trick?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 22, 2012)

SmokeyDokey said:


> .......what is the shelf life of pickled eggs in the refrigerator?



The 'rulers' at the USDA say 7 days. 



*"Home-prepared pickled eggs must be kept refrigerated and used within 7 days." *

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Factsheets/Focus_On_Shell_Eggs/index.asp

The National Center for Food Preservation says otherwise:
_*"Use the eggs within 3 to 4 months for best quality."*_

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_06/pickled_eggs.html


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't eat mine for at least a week. Lol. Got to let the purple from the beets make it to the yolk then they are ready. I've had mine in the fridge for well over a month with no problems.  I have no experience with sausage added.


----------



## smokeydokey (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the quick responses guys! I LOVE this forum. Such a wealth of information. While I've been at i was researching "pickling spices" and I think I'll just make some of my own, straight pickle some, then smoke and pickle some and report back.... with a q-view and recipe, or course.

-Smokey


----------



## smokeydokey (Mar 22, 2012)

One more question....

Is it OK to use the pickling juice over, by adding more eggs, or is it like a brine, where you need to start from scratch?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 22, 2012)

I have had Red Beet Eggs for 4 weeks but after awhile the color gets all the way to the center of the Yolk...Not too pretty and they start to get tough. Unless you are feeding a crowd or are simply Crazy about pickled Eggs, 1-2 doz batches every week, should be a good amount for 2 people...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 22, 2012)

If you like the flavor strong make new batches, but you can get away adding more eggs. Just put 1- 2Tbs more Vinegar and 1/2tsp Salt and Sugar, to punch up the flavor. It is a good idea to Pasteurize the brine and dissolve the Salt and Sugar by bringing to a boil before adding to the new eggs...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 23, 2012)

I think it's wise to play it safe and not reuse pickled egg brine.
Some brine recipes are rather weak for reuse, IMHO!
It's not worth the risk.


----------



## supercenterchef (Mar 24, 2012)

I guess that's not too bad...as long as she doesn't start wanting pidan!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 25, 2012)

PIDAN!...Doc that's just wrong but I would do that before BALUT!!!!...JJ


----------



## big casino (Mar 25, 2012)

Check out this thread Smokey, these pickled eggs are fantastic and you can see how long some folks have had them pickled

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96827/amish-mustard-eggs-my-mom-said-to-share-this-with-you-guys


----------



## processhead (Apr 25, 2012)

SmokeyDokey said:


> Really! So the acts as some kind of curing agent? even if you add sausage, the vinegar does the trick?


The biochemistry of vinegar works differently than meat cure.

The vinegar contains acetic acid and lowers the pH of the pickling brine. The growth of spoilage bacteria is slowed down in a low pH environment. Any added salt helps as well.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 25, 2012)

I pickle eggs and fully cooked Earl Campbell's Hot Links all the time. The hot links need at least 2 weeks in the pickling liquid before they have a good pickled taste. Taste just like the ones I used to get in the bars in my younger days!


----------



## badbob (Apr 25, 2012)

I use vinegar, hot sauce and onions and let them hang in the fridge for a month before I eat them.


----------

